# B. Donnelly House



## jerm IX (Sep 26, 2012)

Much like the Goderich God Rich House earlier in the Holocaust Abortion Tour, the B. Donnelly House was one of our fresh finds of the day, off the beaten path of our planned itinerary. It was a gem, no question about it. For all the pics and the full write-up, click the link below...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2012/09/abandonment-issues-b-donnelly-house.html






B. Donnelly House by jerm IX, on Flickr




Pia no more by jerm IX, on Flickr




Radio friendly by jerm IX, on Flickr




Baby, baby, baby, oooh. by jerm IX, on Flickr




No time like the present by jerm IX, on Flickr




Checkered past by jerm IX, on Flickr




Directions For Tattooing (Part of antique livestock tattooing kit) by jerm IX, on Flickr




This is your brain on drugs by jerm IX, on Flickr




Sleeps with devils by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 26, 2012)

Great stuff indeed, just had a quick look at the blog very entertaining, shall read more


----------



## rockandrollfreak (Sep 26, 2012)

Great Post Jerm,


To everyone else, I'm to to this site but not new to UE. I joined Jerm on this tour and will introduce myself by adding a few of my own. 




Come and see me by Aband1d (rockandrollfreak), on Flickr




Sing me to sleep by Aband1d (rockandrollfreak), on Flickr




Maybe there's no good reason by Aband1d (rockandrollfreak), on Flickr




Hold me if I need to weep by Aband1d (rockandrollfreak), on Flickr


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome Rock. Glad you joined up brother.



AltDayOut said:


> Great stuff indeed, just had a quick look at the blog very entertaining, shall read more



Cheers.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 26, 2012)

Brilliant. Old houses for me are the best part of exploring.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 26, 2012)

These are great. Love the old house explores.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 26, 2012)

*Great set of pics there, nice one you 2...*


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 27, 2012)

The downstairs looks almost move-in ready, then you go upstairs and its a wreck!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice, looks like a fab little mooch! Great pics


----------



## nelly (Sep 29, 2012)

Oooooh, nice title!!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice shots both of you! Finds like this are what we all dream of. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mookster (Sep 29, 2012)

Quality stuff....I need a USA roadtrip...maybe when I win the lottery


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 29, 2012)

Yet another nice location from you! Have to say that I really am loving your work 

Mookster, I was pricing a USA trip up the other day actually, wow it's expensive isnt it!


----------



## jerm IX (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 13, 2012)

lovely images all round! what a great little place! thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Nov 14, 2012)

Yup, thats top shelf that is 

Really good set of images there and well funny on the blog front.


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 14, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Brilliant. Old houses for me are the best part of exploring.



same, its the BEST


----------



## harriethorne (Nov 24, 2012)

this place looks a real treat!  awesome stuff


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 24, 2012)

Candy shop viewing Mmm Mmm Mmmmmmm


----------



## jerm IX (Dec 12, 2012)

Again, thank you all. I've been too busy to post new goodies of late, but there is so much more to come in the new year.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 26, 2012)

If only I were introduced to this hobby sooner, I saw some places that would have been great in America 2 years back. 
I had to google the Lister Separator, seems it's for separating cream?


----------



## Riviera Heritage (Jan 17, 2013)

Incredible pics and places too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerm IX (Jan 17, 2013)

Cheers, appreciate it.


----------

